# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch nha trang cho gia đình

## xintour

TOUR DU LỊCH NHA TRANG CHO GIA ĐÌNH
NHA TRANG - BÃI DÀI - VINPEARL LAND
(Thời gian: 03 Ngày 03 Đêm; Đi, về bằng ô tô)
Khởi hành vào tối thứ 5 hàng tuần

Thành phố trải dài với bờ biển cát vàng thoai thoải, sóng trắng rì rầm vô tận hòa cùng điệu nhạc vi vu, êm đềm của những rặng thùy dương xanh ngát. Đó chính là thành phố Nha Trang, nơi du khách sẽ trải qua chuyến tham quan thú vị với chương trình du lịch Nha Trang - Bãi Dài - Vinpearlland 03 ngày 03 đêm của INTOUR. Quý khách sẽ được tham quan những bãi biển đầy nắng quanh năm, bầu trời luôn khoáng đãng, trong xanh - một màu xanh của vùng Địa Trung Hải như đang đợi chờ bước chân du khách. Đến với Nha Trang, du khách sẽ có dịp thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản nổi tiếng, hay thư thả đi dạo qua con đường Nguyễn Thiện Thuật rợp hoa bằng lăng, tím dịu dàng cả một góc phố khiến du khách tưởng Tour du lịch Nha Trang như mình đang đi thuyền xuôi theo dòng sông quê của đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, rồi ngẩn ngơ theo mùi hoa sữa nồng nàn của phố Biệt Thự mà ngỡ như đang dạo bước trên những con đường ngát mùi hoa sữa của chốn Hà thành. Nha Trang - nơi ấy phố mới vẫn còn giữ hồn quê…

TỒI NGÀY 1: TP.HCM - TOUR NHA TRANG
21h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên INTOUR đón khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Du Lịch NHA TRANG. Đến Long Khánh đoàn dừng chân nghỉ ngơi, tự túc ăn khuya, đoàn nghỉ đêm trên xe.

NGÀY 2: TOUR NHA TRANG - BÃI DÀI - SUỐI KHOÁNG NÓNG THÁP BÀ (Ăn ba bữa).
06h00: Đến Khánh Hòa, xe đưa đoàn đến Khu du lịch Bãi Dài trên đường đoàn dừng chân dùng điểm tâm sáng (Cháo Hải sản, Mì xào Hải sản) tại Cam Ranh, đến Khu du lịch Bãi Dài đoàn nhận lều - chòi nghỉ ngơi, tắm biển tự do, thưởng Du lịch Nha Trang thức hải sản bình dân của ngư dân địa phương.
10h30: Quý khách về lại Thành phố Nha Trang dùng cơm trưa, đoàn nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
15h00: Xe đưa đoàn tham quan: Viếng Chùa Long Sơn - một ngôi chùa cổ với tượng phất Thích Ca cao hơn 18m tháp Ponaga - một công trình kiến trúc cổ của dân tộc Chăm ở miền Trung, đến Khu Du Lịch Suối Khoáng Nóng Tháp Bà, ngâm hồ khoáng nóng, tắm bùn, hồ bơi, thưởng thức dịch vụ "ÔN TUYỀN THỦY LIỆU PHÁP",…(chi phí tắm bùn khoáng khách tự túc).
17h00: Đoàn dùng Nem nướng Ninh hòa đặc sản Nha Trang thay cho bữa cơm chiều.
Buổi tối: Quý khách tự do khám phá thành phố biển về đêm. Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

NGÀY 3: TOUR NHA TRANG - DU NGOẠN TUYẾN ĐẢO - VINPEARLAND (Ăn ba bữa)
07h00: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng buffet tại khách sạn. Tour Nha Trang Xe đưa đoàn xuống CẢNG CẦU ĐÁ lên tàu gỗ ngoạn cảnh Vịnh Nha Trang ngắm Hòn Tre, Hòn Một, Hòn Miễu,… Đến Con Sẻ Tre nghỉ ngơi, tắm biển tự do, đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng trên đảo.
12h30: Đòan khởi hành về khu du lịch Hòn Ngọc Việt - Vinpearland
14h00: Đến Hòn Ngọc Việt - Vinpearland. Tại đây Quý Khách sẽ từng bước tận hưởng những trò chơi theo những cung bậc rất khách nhau. Từ nhẹ ngàng êm ái như Cưỡi ngựa, Cảm giác lạ lùng tại Khu Chiếu Phim 4D, mạnh mẽ, giật mình la hét tại Tàu Lượn Siêu Tốc, hay mình đang được bay vào vũ trụ như Chiếc Búa ngược…và còn rất nhiều những trò chơi đầy thú vị khác.
19h00: Quý Khách di chuyển xuống Nhà Hát Con Sò ngắm một trong những công trình vĩ đại Nhất ViệtNam- Chương Trình Nhạc Nước với những công nghệ hàng đầu của nước ngoài. Quý Khách sẽ thật sự thả lòng mình vào những giây phút thơ mộng trong ánh đèn lase đầy đủ màu sắc.
20h00: Quý Khách lên KhuNhàGađi cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới để khởi hành về lại đất liền.
20h00: Xe đón Quý Khách về lại đất liền - Xe đưa đoàn ăn tối. Đòan về Khách Sạn nghỉ ngơi, Quý Khách tự do tham quan khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

NGÀY 4: TOUR NHA TRANG - TP.HCM (Ăn sáng, trưa)
07h00: Đoàn làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn, dùng điểm tâm sáng buffet tại khách sạn. Khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, đến PHAN RANG thưởng thức đặc sản Mật Nho Phan Rang miễn phí. Đòan về đến Phan Thiết dừng chân ăn cơm trưa. Tiếp tục về lại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.
18h30: Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
DU LỊCH INTOUR chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO KHÁCH LẺ GHÉP ĐÒAN
THỜI GIAN
TỐI THỨ NĂM
GIÁ TOUR
1.800.000 Đ/K

BAO GỒM CÁC DỊCH VỤ:
- Vận chuyển: Xe du lịch đời mới,máy lạnh, tivi, ghế bật, phục vụ du lịch.
- Lưu Trú: Khách sạn 3*: 2 - 3 khách/phòng, tiện nghi: TV, điện thọai, máy nước nóng/lạnh, thang máy…
+ Khách sạn 3*: The Light 2, Copac,….(hoặc khách sạn khác tương đương)
- Ăn uống: + Bữa chính: 04 bữa cơm với thực đơn phong phú .
01 bữa đặc sản Nem nướng Ninh Hòa.
+ Bữa sáng: 01 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, bánh mì ốp la,… Có cà fê hoặc nước ngọt giải khát.
02 bữa buffet sáng tại Khách Sạn.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour theo tiêu chuẩn VIỆTNAM (10.000.000 đồng/người/vụ).
- Vé cáp treo qua Vinpearl land.
- Vé chơi tất cả các trò chơi tại Vinpearland.
- Tham quan: phí tham quan theo chương trình, tàu tham quan đảo.
- Hướng dẫn viên: vui vẻ, nhiệt tình, phục vụ chu đáo cho đoàn suốt tuyến tham quan.
- Quà tặng: + Nón du lịch INTOUR 1cái/người.
+ Quà tham gia trò chơi trên xe.
+ Nước suối Aquafina chai 500ml/khách/ngày.
+ Thuốc y tế.
GIÁ VÉ TRẺ EM:
- 02 người lớn chỉ được mang theo 01 trẻ em miễn phí, trẻ thứ 2 phụ thu thêm 700.000 VNĐ
- Trẻ em dưới 04 tuồi nếu muốn có ghế ngồi riêng phụ thu thêm: 700.000 VNĐ/bé.
- Trẻ em từ 4 - 10 tuồi phụ thu 1.050.000 VNĐ (Có ghế ngồi trên xe và có xuất ăn như người lớn nhưng ngủ chung với bố mẹ.).
- Phụ thu phòng đơn: 750.000 VNĐ/K/2 đêm.

KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
- Thuế VAT và các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình như: điện thọai, giặt ủi, tham quan - ăn uống - vận chuyển ngòai chương trình (phí tắm nước ngọt, tắm bùn, các trò chơi tại các trung tâm du lịch,…)

LƯU Ý:
Nếu quý khách hàng lấy hóa đơn đỏ thì vui lòng cộng thêm 10% thuế GTGT, còn quý khách không lấy hóa đơn đỏ thì vẫn giữ nguyên giá trên.
Thứ tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế. Nhưng không huỷ bỏ hoặc thay đổi mà không có sự thoả thuận với đoàn.
Không phụ thu người nước ngoài (Tất cả dịch vụ theo tiêu chuẩn ăn uống và bảo hiểm theo tiêu chuẩn người ViệtNam).

ĐỊA ĐIỂM ĐÓN KHÁCH:
1. Tại Công Ty Du Lịch Intour : 117S, Phan Văn Trị, Phường 10, Quận Gò Vấp.(có chỗ gửi xe) - (20h30)
2. Bưu điện Trung Tâm Sài Gòn - Đối diện nhà thờ Đức Bà.- (21h00)
3. Ngã Tư Hàng Xanh - Cây Xăng Comeco - 178 Điện Biên Phủ - (21h20)
Ngã Tư Thủ Đức. - (21h40)

INTOUR - VUI TRỌN TOUR!
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR
ĐT: 08. 39896536 ~ 39
-
FAX: (08) 62958356
Hotline: 0934 79 77 79
Email: intourvietnam@gmail.com - dulich@intour.com.vn
ĐC: 117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 - Q. Gò Vấp - TP. Hồ Chí Minh

----------

